# Tinnitus



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 27, 2016)

Does anyone on this forum suffer from tinnitus? I have had it for over 30 years now, but it has got worse in the last 10 years. I can hear it over the sound of the traffic when I am driving!

I wrote this poem a few years ago.

*Unremitting Resonance*​
*(For The Suffers of Tinnitus)

Pulsating, whistling, ringing continuously,
The brain aches with the constant din,
Blessed silence a distant memory,
No external refuge is afforded,
Escape and sanctuary a forlorn hope,
No eluding the unremitting resonance. 

RJG
*​


----------



## Don M. (Jan 27, 2016)

I get tinnitus occasionally, and it is usually due to a hard crusty buildup of earwax in my inner ear.  When that happens, I use a solution called "Debrox"....put a couple of drops in the ear, leave the head tilted for a few minutes, while the stuff bubbles and breaks down the wax...then rinse the ear using a syringe with warm water.  The routine takes about 10 minutes per ear, and then I'm good to go.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 27, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I get tinnitus occasionally, and it is usually due to a hard crusty buildup of earwax in my inner ear.  When that happens, I use a solution called "Debrox"....put a couple of drops in the ear, leave the head tilted for a few minutes, while the stuff bubbles and breaks down the wax...then rinse the ear using a syringe with warm water.  The routine takes about 10 minutes per ear, and then I'm good to go.



I have been told that my tinnitus is due to scarring in my left ear from undiagnosed ear infections as a child.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)

I get it in one ear only and just occasionally.  It's very mild, I can only hear a sound similar to a high pitched one they use on hearing tests.  I can only hear it if it's very quiet, like in bed at night.  It only stays for a few days then goes away again for a long time, thankfully.  It must be very disturbing for folks like you Blue, who hear it so loudly.  I heard there was a hearing aid available that gave the user tones which offset the Tinnitus, but I have no idea how effective it is.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 27, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I have been told that my tinnitus is due to scarring in my left ear from undiagnosed ear infections as a child.



If the inner ear has sustained damage, there is probably little to be done.  About your only recourse might be to visit an ear specialist, and see if there are any new treatments, etc., that you haven't tried.


----------



## Arachne (Jan 27, 2016)

I have it from working in a Printing/Bindery shop and from way to many rock concerts. I hear it now as I type this, but I have gotten use it now. Your poem is lovely and describes it beautifully.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 27, 2016)

I have tinnitus all the time.More of a steady sizzling noise. I also wear hearing aids. That doesn't cure tinnitus but because I hear better the sizzling seems a bit less. I also notice it more when I am tired or drink beverages with caffeine. One thing for sure,I'm not giving up my morning coffee. I need something to jump start my heart each morning.


----------



## imp (Jan 27, 2016)

Have had it constantly since my 20s. Learned to ignore it. Gradually, as hearing became more and more impaired, I seemed to become more aware of it. Causes no problem falling asleep.

Sometime ago, William Shatner revealed that his tinnitus drove him to consider suicide! What a way to garner public sentiment; I wondered if he was seeking to "sell" himself as a forgotten "star".   imp


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 27, 2016)

I have had it for years - like a low hum or the sound of tree frogs.  I have gotten used to it; had the
wax removed from my ears in Dec.  The ENT doctor says there is nothing that can be done for it.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2016)

I've had it for about 20 years in my left ear only. A constant ringing, day and night. My hearing aids are set to help, but doesn't get rid of it. I think playing the organ with earphones on, caused mine.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 27, 2016)

I was wondering about earphones also. I have always heard the ear buds were bad for your hearing. That is why so many kids these days have hearing problems. Recently I got a Kindle for reading books, but one day, I tried an audio book. I loved it! I actually could hear it quite well without my hearing aids with the headphone on. I am concerned that it may be harming the hearing I have left. I don't think I have the volume up to loud but who knows. I will ask my audiologist the next time I go.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2016)

Anything in moderation shouldn't harm your hearing, Ruth. I played mine way too loud and should have known better. I use earbuds but at a decent volume.


----------



## imp (Jan 27, 2016)

True imponderable, this: Accepted as fact, loud sounds deteriorate hearing ability over time. Once hearing loss is present, it takes _louder _than normal sound intensity to produce audible response. Hearing aids _amplify _the sound intensity to make it satisfactorily audible.

Therefore, do hearing aids not further or worsen hearing loss??

I asked my hearing aid guy. His reply?   Good question.    imp


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 27, 2016)

I've had damage early on with ear infections; later it was rock concerts then gunfire then industrial noise.   I've googled-for-the-cure and it seems that the best improvement for tinnitus is getting a good night's sleep....looks like I'm outta luck on that one too!  :shrug:


----------



## oldman (Jan 28, 2016)

I have had it for about ten years now. I was told by the Otolaryngologist that my employer (United Airlines) sent me to that mine was caused by the sound of jet engines and having a headset on for so many years listening to Air Traffic Controllers. It never goes away and it is about mid level. Sometimes, when I hear loud music, I can't hear it, but I do hear it over normal white noise. Several years ago, one of our Captains had it so bad that it started to drive him mad and he had to go to a psychiatrist for what seemed to be forever. 

I was told to try this supplement and that supplement, but nothing ever worked. I asked the doctor if it goes away when I die and he said he wasn't sure. No one ever told him one way or the other. I guess that is a bit of their humor.

Mine is like number 9.  http://www.hearing.nihr.ac.uk/public/auditory-examples-sounds-of-tinnitus


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 28, 2016)

Don M. said:


> If the inner ear has sustained damage, there is probably little to be done.  About your only recourse might be to visit an ear specialist, and see if there are any new treatments, etc., that you haven't tried.



I have seen a ear specialist and there is nothing to be done medically. They did suggest a masking sound like music but that would drive me crazy as I dislike it, I prefer to put up with tinnitus.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2016)

Mine is about 8. A real high pitch.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 28, 2016)

I've had it as I've gotten older and it is getting worse and is constant.  One of those things just have to live with.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> I've had it as I've gotten older and it is getting worse and is constant.  One of those things just have to live with.



..Mine sounds like crickets..I have yet to hear of any cure..


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 29, 2016)

I've noticed mine gets worse after I eat a lot of salty foods.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 26, 2018)

Are you all on TOP of your magnesium.  Many are deficient.

http://tinnituswise.com/remedies/tinnitus-magnesium-treatment-deficiency/

I don't have tinnitus and take mag thru the day for many years.  Magnesium address a lot of issues.


----------



## Lara (Aug 26, 2018)

I know TMJ has to do with the jaw whereas Tinnitus has to do with the ear. But because they are so close geographically, and because TMJ can cause ear pain (which it did for me), I wonder if an exercise I came up with, that helped cure TMJ for me instantly, could help some who have Tinnitus. Hmm. Probably not but it's quick and easy so it wouldn't hurt to try it. Just take it slow.

Well, if you have an injury, it might hurt so ask your doctor first. And if you feel age has made this too difficult to do then by all means don't do it or ask your doctor.

Let's just do a quick experiment to see if my exercise works for your Tinnitus (and for anyone with TMJ). If anyone is willing, try these steps and then post your result as to whether it helped at all. I know it's a long-shot but let's just see. 

It's kind of a simultaneous use of isometrics and neck stretches. You can sit but I stood with my eyes closed (hold onto something so you don't lose your balance). I don't know if it's even necessary to close your eyes or stand but someone told me in a health forum that it helped them so I added it.

1. Don't overdo this so slowly drop your head down until you feel it stretch along the back of your neck. Just relax there a minute while you feel the stretch and you adjust. 

2. Some will hear a crackly noise in their neck and that's okay but take it slow.

3. Now, slowly make an exaggerated grin til you feel the tendons stretch in your neck. Then make an O with your your lips as you would in isometrics, repeat a few times. The idea is to stretch your face muscles so focus on that.

4. Very slowly bring your head up to where you're looking straight ahead. Slowly turn your head to the right as far as you feel comfortable.

5. What you want to do now is stretch the left side of your face from the ear to the mouth by moving your mouth to the far right (like over your shoulder). Feel the skin stretch from your ear to your mouth. Do it a few times and then VERY slowly turn your head to the right and repeat.

6. Lastly, to stretch your neck a little more now that you're loosened up. Slowly drop your head down and look from left to right in a HALF CIRCLE while your head is down. Don't try to do a full circle.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm  a little  hard of hearing  due to my age  (94)  +  having been an Air Force  pilot  flying airplanes  with  large  Pratt &  Whitney 

18 cylinder  engines  blatting away  a couple  of feet  in front  of me.

But  NEVER  ONE  bit  of tinnitus !


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 26, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I'm  a little  hard of hearing  due to my age  (94)  +  having been an Air Force  pilot  flying airplanes  with  large  Pratt &  Whitney
> 
> 18 cylinder  engines  blatting away  a couple  of feet  in front  of me.
> 
> But  NEVER  ONE  bit  of tinnitus !



Amazing, sure it's not selective hearing, hear what you want to.  94....


----------



## hearlady (Aug 26, 2018)

imp said:


> True imponderable, this: Accepted as fact, loud sounds deteriorate hearing ability over time. Once hearing loss is present, it takes _louder _than normal sound intensity to produce audible response. Hearing aids _amplify _the sound intensity to make it satisfactorily audible.
> 
> Therefore, do hearing aids not further or worsen hearing loss??
> 
> I asked my hearing aid guy. His reply?   Good question.    imp


OVER amplifying sound could further damage your hearing so be sure you get a good test that includes uncomfortable loudness levels (UCL/LDL).


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 26, 2018)

I have it all the time. I get relief from listening to high pitched frequency noise that masks it.


----------



## IKE (Aug 29, 2018)

I've had it loud 24/7/365 in both ears for several years and sometimes it drives me up the wall.....as far as I know there is no cure so all a person can do is learn to mentally tone it out and just deal with it.


----------

